# RR: 23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"



## Trout

*1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)










2.	Scherchen (cond.), Vienna State Opera Orchestra	(1958)










3.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1939)










4.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)










5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1957)










6.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1955)










7.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1994)










8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










9.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1950)










10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)
2.	Scherchen (cond.), Vienna State Opera Orchestra	(1958)
3.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1939)
4.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)
5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1957)
6.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1955)
7.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1994)
8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
9.	E. Kleiber (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1950)
10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

